# CVA diagnosis code



## kumeena (Dec 30, 2010)

Good afternoon and Happy new year to everyone

In clinic setting physician document patient with CVA is it OK to code 437.9/ 434.9X or query the physician for the proper documentation

Thank you


----------



## cjacobs (Dec 30, 2010)

Look in ICD-9 book under the code 436 in the green box it will explain why you should only use 434.91 for a CVA.


----------



## NaliniAAPC (Dec 30, 2010)

Hi,

We are also following the code 434.91 for CVA.

Regards,
Nalini CPC


----------



## mony94803 (Sep 26, 2011)

*437.9*

Hi,

I have an additional question regarding 437.9, my providers are coding this diagnosis for patient's who have had a previous CVA and I don't know the rules about this diagnosis.  Is it appropriate to code 437.9?  I know that CVA w/o residuals are code with V12.54.  Does anyone know the Coding Clinic rules for 437.9?

Thanks
Simone


----------



## cjacobs (Oct 18, 2011)

V12.54 is a good code to me to use however this is a secondary code to describe the history of cerbrovascular disease when no other neurologic deficits are present ...I would not use the code 437.9. I hope this helps a little


----------



## ajs (Oct 18, 2011)

I would query the provider to be sure this is not an active disease process or that there are residual deficits.  If it is just history of CVA with no residual deficits then V12.54 is correct.  If there are deficits then you are referred to section 438.  If it is an active event then you need to look at the other codes.


----------



## suzriley (Jan 14, 2014)

*stroke vs non*

My coders are asking is there a time window in which to code active stroke like an MI.  presents to clinic after being in hospital for stroke.  In the absence of deficits, is there a window of time it would be appropriate to code acute vs History ?


----------

